# How to run a huge template in Cubase 8.5 a completely NEW way.



## ZeroZero (Nov 29, 2016)

As you may know I am a fan of disabling tracks, but this thread is NOT about that (though you can do this).

It's just struck me how it is feasible to work in the following way, with *no template CPU or RAM overheads at all. *

1] Have some kind of huge template, but do not load it up. This is a library for you.

2] Open a blank template with zilch tracks

3] As you require tracks, go to file menu/ import/ Import from Project - navigate to your huge template (first time navigation only), then click on the cpr.

4] Grab what you want, then import it


If you don't know this function, its like the old' track archives' (which is still available), but is better. _ANY _project is now an instant resource.
When you click this function, what happens is a list of tracks appears and you simply pick and choose. It's all quick and easy.

Working like this, there is NO burden at all on your current project, apart from what you are currently running. You only run what you need. The large master template is never in fact loaded, you simply pick it's pockets. 

Z


----------



## Mishabou (Nov 29, 2016)

ZeroZero said:


> As you may know I am a fan of disabling tracks, but this thread is NOT about that (though you can do this).
> 
> It's just struck me how it is feasible to work in the following way, with *no template CPU or RAM overheads at all. *
> 
> ...



Been doing this for ages in PT


----------



## Saxer (Nov 29, 2016)

Same here in Logic. But I think the main inventor of this technique (importing everything from other songs) was Ableton.


----------



## BassoonCake (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks ZeroZero, sounded like a great idea so I tried it in Logic and it works really well, including importing folders (stacks) of instruments. Being able to grab all the Brass from one project, and say, all the Perc from another is going to be a great time-saver


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 29, 2016)

Great tip again! I don’t know if you’re paid by Steinberg but you should!  You really help highlight the features of the product. 


However, I’m not sure what’s the added value of doing this vs a disabled instrument track template in that particular scenario (when you start a new project/song). Seems to be that importing a track involve much more steps than just enabling/disabling a track and in the end, you use the same amount of resources. Seems to me that using a disabled template have more benefits. When I’m looking for a sound, I can easily enable/disable the track until I find the one I need. Doing so with import doesn’t seems so functional. The one advantage of the import to me seems to be the cleaner project file (just the needed tracks), however you can easily change the view to show only the used track in a project, so using that with the disable tracks would give the same results. 


That’s a whole different story though if you want to retrieve something you did on a previous project and apply it on your current one, then it make 100% sense. But when you have a big template already and starting a new cue from scratch, I’m not sure to see the added value of not using it directly vs opening an empty project and refer to the big template. 


I might be missing something there though.


----------



## BNRSound (Nov 29, 2016)

How does the importing tracks affect busses, routing, etc? What if your tracks use vepro instances?


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 29, 2016)

Grizzlymv said:


> Great tip again! I don’t know if you’re paid by Steinberg but you should!
> .



If Steinberg want to send me a free copy of C9.. I would not say no.


----------



## greggybud (Nov 29, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> How does the importing tracks affect busses, routing, etc? What if your tracks use vepro instances?


That's one of the huge drawbacks on the current state of Cubase imports and track archives. Much more work needs to be done. Of course its better than nothing which was the reality of prior Cubases.

Personally I think for my workflow all the importing, and then adjusting, sort of negates the advantages, but that could easily be just myself or the way I work. Import from project and import from archives has been a long over-due god-send for myself. It's an indication Steinberg finally is slightly changing course for pro users instead of so much catering to goofy prosumer gimmicks of the past.

I have just purchased EW Hollywood Gold Orchestra. I have used Cubase exclusively since 1997, but this is my first big sample purchase. I am a bit overwhelmed, but as I read and experiment, things become more clear. I still have a lot of work and consideration about how I want things to work that fit my own workflow. I have done much reading here and received a lot of ideas and I'm only on day #4 of owning EW Hollywood Gold Orchestra.

Big things to consider is Cubase instrument track vs. Cubase instrument rack. In the past there were differences. Today on C8.5 I can think of only one difference which is a bug (save selected/load selected) or issue I doubt Steinberg will ever address.

And of course the fact that Cubase randomly looses it routings. That really needs to be fixed.

My approach was to first start with the Orchestral percussion and create a template. So far so good, but my feet are barely in the water with the percussion complete. I'm just starting with Brass. Then woodwinds. I can't even fathom Strings. For myself I think there is a lot I want to leave out of the template that is included in Strings. But figuring what to leave out vs. include isn't easy for myself.

The worst aspect for myself, and I have read the Play manual and separate manuals, is the encrypitic description of instruments. It just seems like there should be a better organizational and logical way to describe these instruments. But I look at Kontakts included factory strings and it's just as bad.

I'm always open for suggestions, links, ideas, other templates, good Cubase-EW Hollywood integration, tutorials etc.


----------



## kunst91 (Nov 29, 2016)

Yeah this is a feature widely used in PT but severely underused in logic and cubase


----------



## IFM (Nov 29, 2016)

kunst91 said:


> Yeah this is a feature widely used in PT but severely underused in logic and cubase



I have used it a lot in LPX. However if you have a big machine a big template is no issue. If you are limited I preferred saving the channel strip. This way it is like having a template but everything is in a hierarchy menu and you can bring in what you want as you need.

I still do both.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 29, 2016)

greggybud said:


> I'm always open for suggestions, links, ideas, other templates, good Cubase-EW Hollywood integration, tutorials etc.



Take a trip to Ask Audio or Groove3 - take a look. Working with one instrument track and one instrument (trumpet, violine etc) is more versatile. Use disabled tracks and visibility to build the template.


----------



## greggybud (Nov 30, 2016)

ZeroZero said:


> Take a trip to Ask Audio or Groove3 - take a look. Working with one instrument track and one instrument (trumpet, violine etc) is more versatile. Use disabled tracks and visibility to build the template.



You also mean one instance of Play per instrument track?

There is just something inherently bad in my mind about having hundreds of instances of Play, Kontakt, or any other VSTI. I'm not sure why I think this way except that it just seems...wrong.

Thanks for the ideas to Ask and Groove.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 30, 2016)

Yes, Play, Vienna, Halion, Kontakt. I went through this too. The truth is you can work both ways, and you can use instrument tracks in a multitimbral way. But.. after a lot of reseach I decided to:

Leave the multitimbral feature of instrument tracks for instruments like Omnishpere (synth) that use more than one MIDI track on occasions.

Stay away from Rack instruments


Go with one 'real' instrument per track/instance of VST (Kontakt etc)

I disable tracks and hide them. I use a folder system for types of instruments.

This greatly reduces CPU load. For over a thousand tracks in my template I get a reading of 6 gbs used and 13% CPU.

When I open my template all I see is a piano, if I want a bag pipe or a solo violin I simply go to the correct folder and enable.
Working without using mutlitimbral instruments,when I enable a track it enables that and only that track. If I were to say have an instance of Kotakt for all my Kontakt strings, then opening one violin would open the instance and all the strings would load into RAM. All routing is preserved when disabling, everything bar sends.
As instruments come into my music they are auto assigned to the correct group faders, simply because they were set up correctly before being disabled.
This way is lean on RAM.

You can get even leaner by having a master project completely set up, then opening a fresh virgin project and using 'import from project to load tracks from the master. I have not really tested this as I only realised this a few days ago.
Frankly, with Cubase I see no need for Vepro or more than one machine.

Z


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 30, 2016)

well, regarding the VEP need, I believe that you can have some advantage there, assuming you already have the licence and gears. In my case for instance, I'm considering moving my orchestral samples on a second computer and load them in VEPro (as they won't need any adjustements/fx) and refer them with rack instruments. Then for everything else using track instruments in disabled state. The point here is to considerably reduce the amount of multitimbral instances (Kontakt/play) on the machine as orchestra can eat up quite a few in no time. As I said in the past, around 50-60 instances I'm starting to get performances issues (audio drop out, etc). The orchestra could use easily up to half of it. And they don't need any adjustements per say, so no real added value to keep them on your workstation (in opposite to a synth or piano where you'd want to add delays or other fx for instances).


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 30, 2016)

You may be correct Grizzly, I am still in the testing stage in a new rig, There are of course things you can do, like purge your instruments and freeze. A lot depends on the power of the rig - cpu, mbo, ram. Have you tried disabling unused outputs in the players as these use up a bit?

Perhaps wait for C9 before taking the plunge with Vepro? It should be out next week if the tea leaves are correct.

Z


----------



## greggybud (Nov 30, 2016)

ZeroZero said:


> For over a thousand tracks in my template I get a reading of 6 gbs used and 13% CPU.W



I'm curious with over a thousand tracks, how many instances of Play/Kontakt etc you are running?


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 30, 2016)

Answer none, until I need them. When a track is enabled only then is an instance of Kontakt loaded.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 30, 2016)

typo corrected above


----------



## greggybud (Nov 30, 2016)

ZeroZero said:


> Answer none, until I need them. When a track is enabled only then is an instance of Kontakt loaded.



Sorry. I didn't mean loaded. 

You build your template with a Kontakt or Play instance for every instrument track correct? That means loading Play or Kontak and setting up your instruments there, then once things are set up disabling that track.

So you have hundreds or thousands of instances in your template that are disabled? If so how many disabled instances?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Nov 30, 2016)

greggybud said:


> Sorry. I didn't mean loaded.
> 
> You build your template with a Kontakt or Play instance for every instrument track correct? That means loading Play or Kontak and setting up your instruments there, then once things are set up disabling that track.
> 
> So you have hundreds or thousands of instances in your template that are disabled? If so how many disabled instances?



I have 750 or so in my template, mostly Kontakt all disabled with expression maps and drum maps. Having your most important instruments ready to go and organized is such a time saver. I "Show all Tracks", then show only a group like STRINGS and pick which instruments I'm going to use, then click a one bar midi part after each one, then "Show Tracks With Data" to hide all the rest. Rinse and repeat as you go. Everything lines up in the mixer in order as a stereo track. You could have all your sends pre-routed too.

Works great for me, the save times being the worse, maybe 3-5 seconds, but I have auto-save OFF as I find it annoying and I'm a save nazi after every major task.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 30, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> I have 750 or so in my template, mostly Kontakt all disabled with expression maps and drum maps. Having your most important instruments ready to go and organized is such a time saver. I "Show all Tracks", then show only a group like STRINGS and pick which instruments I'm going to use, then click a one bar midi part after each one, then "Show Tracks With Data" to hide all the rest. Rinse and repeat as you go. Everything lines up in the mixer in order as a stereo track. You could have all your sends pre-routed too.
> 
> Works great for me, the save times being the worse, maybe 3-5 seconds, but I have auto-save OFF as I find it annoying and I'm a save nazi after every major task.



Like he said (except the weird nazi bit). I have about 1064 and rising. Save is on here.


----------



## JeffvR (Dec 1, 2016)

How large are your cubase files? I find that they can get a couple of 100 mb's easily. With a lot of versions you end up with a lot of GB's per project. Saving takes longer and if you work with multiple cues you have to unload/load the complete template again.

There are still a couple of benefits with VEPro but I can imagine it's just easier to keep it all in 1 program routing wise.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 1, 2016)

Mine is 125 mb. I do have pics for each track too, not sure where they are


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 1, 2016)

I work in surround. Vepro robbed me of Cubase's surround panner- it simply did not appear in the mixer when working with a Vepro track in surround - I don't understand why, this was a show killer for me. I did not like the Vepro Panner it is way too basic. There were a few quirks. WOrking entirely in house was better for me


----------



## Justus (Dec 1, 2016)

greggybud said:


> There is just something inherently bad in my mind about having hundreds of instances of Play, Kontakt, or any other VSTI.



I thought so too but in reality Kontakt performs better when using a new instance for each patch. It's cleaner and less confusing as well.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 1, 2016)

Hmm. Based on your comments guys, it looks like I'm the only one having issues with the multiple kontakt performances...hmm. @ZeroZero, I've checked my Kontakt output as you suggested, but they are the defaults ones. I'm using only the Kontakt 5 instance (not Kontakt 5 - 16 or Kontakt 5 - 8). So I get 1 Stereo out, and 4 Aux ( that I can't remove apparently). I've emptied the DB in Kontakt too as I've seen in other tutorials that it impact the memory. And I load everything in Purged mode so the enabling/disabling is quite fast. As I said, the CPU/RAM/Disk usage is low, and when I have a cue playing (with around 50-60 instances), the CPU/RAM/Disk are not going crazy (between 50-75% average I'd say), but the VST Performance is above Red and gets audio drop out. 

At the moment, all tracks disabled, the Average Load in VST Performance is slightly above 25% already. So that leave only 75% for when I'll enable the tracks. How is it on your side? 

workflow is:
Each kontakt track is going to a Group Track for the library. For instance, L-Embertone Bass, L-Embertone Violin, L-Embertone Cello and L-Embertone Viola, although they are 4 tracks, so 4 kontatk instances, they all go to 1 Group track S-Embertone-Strings Solo. I can apply effect/balance to that specific library only. Then, that library group is going to the Section group, ie: Strings solo, where I could do fine adjustments for the whole section. so L- stands for library groups, and S- stands for Sections group. It's just internal naming to quickly figure out what group I'm working on. And finally that S-String solo goes to the Orchestra group or directly to master out (depending if it's orchestra or not). 

I've applied a cubase Limiter to my master out. I also have a limiter on some libraries too (maybe 5-6). I've added a cubase Choppper effect on some of my transitions samples (again, 4-5 of them) and a cubase delay on some keys instruments (4 of them). 

Then I have Vallalha Room applied to an FX channel, and each of the Library group have it referenced in the Sends so I apply the same reverb, but to a different level depending of the library's natural sound. 

So as you can see, not much is added that could justify such a high VST Performance. The other plugins I have (EQ and such) applied on the S- groups are disabled until I get to the final rendering of my track, so they shouldn't impact. 

That's why I'm considering still using VEP for the orchestra to reduce the amount of used Kontakt instances on the host. Unless you guys have a better idea?


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 1, 2016)

I am still in the testing stage with all this, but I have not had this issue, with many VSTs loaded.
I am not sure what your system is as I cannot see it in the signature, this may help others, more qualified to estimate hardware factors.

Have you tried taking the limiters and reverb out as they are often the culprits. Maybe try surgical removal of different tracks/instances. Another thing that may work, is overclocking in an X99 there is a simple EZ wizard. This will speed up RAM and CPU performance. It seems (subjectively) to have made a big difference here and the BIOS app claims that the RAM is now 20% faster.
One thing I have found is (using task manager's readings) as I work, the loads go up, esp for RAM, a restart then refreshes things - it's a bit of a pain in the aunty to do this of course.

If all else fails, then another way of working is to keep the large template, not load it at all, then only load what you need by using import from project (file menu) to import tracks. Unfortunately it does not import folder structures, but it does preserve the routing of the original master project. This solution is a bit radical of course, you may wish to ferret around first.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 1, 2016)

I have just loaded up my template with 1084 tracks - disabled. VST performance is showing 0 for average load, and barely a murmur for real time peak.
I have many group tracks, laid out in instrument genres, then tiered to major groups like percussions, keys, winds.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 1, 2016)

I am wondering if any of your instruments have their own custom reverbs defaulting to on too?


----------



## NDRU (Dec 1, 2016)

I have moved on from this; my new way is working with 'importing track archive'. in reality, we don't need over 1000+ tracks. After working with extremely large template for a while, it be became an unnecessary clutch, extremely large template causes lots of issue, disabling tracks and reactivating tracks loses my expression map settings, purged kontakt instruments won't load when played, kontakt tracks which are purged still eats my RAM and CPU. therefore, I find that, creating modules and import tracks from archive, (let's you pick what you want to import) is as efficient as enabling tracks or solving bugs were kontakt will not load the samples. also, you save lots of space. less bump if I take this road.


----------



## Soundhound (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't have any large templates, yet. but they are getting larger, and i'd like to investigate a larger template when i have the time. what i'm wondering is what is the difference in any of this from just disabling tracks-- I'm in Logic most of the time. a disabled track doesn't seem to use any cpu and the kontakt footprint is tiny.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 1, 2016)

Hmm. even with all the fx disabled, I'm still reading a 15-20% average load (so gained about 5% by disabling the FX plugins). Since all the tracks are disabled, even if a sample have reverb on, it shouldn't impact yet as it is not loaded technically (disabled). There must be something else. Would have been usefull to be able to get a detailed list of what's showed in the average load. Similar to when you can expand the task manager in the OS.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 1, 2016)

anbg, I can see this way of working is totaslly legit too, unfortunately Cubase does not export folder tracks so it screws my work flow. Expression map settings are preserved here. I am waiting until C9 until I make a decision about final work flow in this respect. According to Mystic Meg, CUbase 9 arrives next week.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 1, 2016)

Soundhound said:


> I don't have any large templates, yet. but they are getting larger, and i'd like to investigate a larger template when i have the time. what i'm wondering is what is the difference in any of this from just disabling tracks-- I'm in Logic most of the time. a disabled track doesn't seem to use any cpu and the kontakt footprint is tiny.



It's hard to tell the size of the footprint as Windows get's up to stuff behind your back, at any time skewing your readings. My estimate (very rough testing) is that a thousand instances of disabled players (K, EW etc) is around 1/2 gig - average half a megabyte each. Not too much IMO.


----------



## NDRU (Dec 1, 2016)

ZeroZero said:


> anbg, I can see this way of working is totaslly legit too, unfortunately Cubase does not export folder tracks so it screws my work flow. Expression map settings are preserved here. I am waiting until C9 until I make a decision about final work flow in this respect. According to Mystic Meg, CUbase 9 arrives next week.



Ah. I get what you mean. The 'go around'. I will export track archive of specific sections or tracks in the folder. Then reimport for future use. did I answer your questions? let's say everything woodwinds, or everything from the same sample library. my expression maps are preserved


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 1, 2016)

anbg90 said:


> Ah. I get what you mean. The 'go around'. I will export track archive of specific sections or tracks in the folder. Then reimport for future use. did I answer your questions? let's say everything woodwinds, or everything from the same sample library. my expression maps are preserved


Yes it could work that way too.

As I say, this all may change next week

What I want is a 'clever' mute button that disables, and a universal purge button in Cubase, that purges all but 'nominated' tracks. This may or may not be possible, I think it is possible. We may get something to make things easier and lighter

Z


----------



## NDRU (Dec 1, 2016)

ZeroZero said:


> Yes it could work that way too.
> 
> As I say, this all may change next week
> 
> Z


Totally agree! Cubase 9 is gonna be like Christmas present in a Box. lol


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah. gonna wait for next week and see what v9 brings to the table. What I'm considering to do is to create a brand new empty template, and re-import the tracks from my current template. Will be easier to pin point the issue. Should probably wait to do it under V9 though.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 2, 2016)

@ZeroZero quick question I just thought about. What's your Kontakt settings in regards of Engine and Memory? 

In Kontakt / Options / Engine:

Disabled : CPU overload protection (by killing voices)
Off : Multiprocessor support (VST - Plugin)

In Kontakt / Options / Memory:
checked: Override instrument's preload size, and it's at 24 kb (tried it at 150, not better).

In Cubase (Device Setup / VST Audio System / Advanced Options
checked: Activate Multi-Processing
checked: Activate ASIO-Guard
Normal: ASIO-Guard level. 
2 Seconds: Disk Preload

In Cubase (Device Setup / Built-in Audio / Control Panel)
1024 samples : buffer size (anything below that will get me to above 50% for the average load meter in VST Performance). 

I'd think the issue is more on the Cubase side than Kontakt as I have the issue with NO VST loaded. Anyway, thanks in advance if you have the chance to share that. 
cheers


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 2, 2016)

well. I just found another thread on another forum. Seems to be related to a problem specific with Macs. Anything below 1024 will causes peaks apparently. Not sure I got all the technical details there, but it seems to be a known bug. :( And I thought Mac were great at audio. Might very well return to PC after all!


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 3, 2016)

Grizzlymv said:


> @ZeroZero quick question I just thought about. What's your Kontakt settings in regards of Engine and Memory?
> 
> In Kontakt / Options / Engine: 0db, disabled, 6 cores. like realtime
> 
> ...


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 3, 2016)

Thx mate. I'll give it a shot but I doubt the Mac sound card can handle it. I'm considering getting a Presonus 2x2 or Steinberg ur22mkii. I guess with the Steinberg one I'd be in business. 

I used to be on PC and loved it. However I got the chance to get two Mac pro for very cheap and my partner in my company already ran on macs. So that's the reason why I switched as it's easier to share projects that way. Switching back to pc would cost much more than just a sound card. But I'm not excluding the option for the future though. 

Anyway thx for the info. At some point I'll end up nailing it. Lol.


----------



## Blackster (Dec 3, 2016)

I also tried the disable instrument function in C8.5 but somehow it's not really working that it removes the samples from RAM. I've loaded only Berlin Woodwinds and Cinematic Studio Strings, all disabled on one articulation per track. The memory that it all still takes is about 21 GB (!!). In total I'm running less than 200 tracks in total. Any idea about what I'm doing wrong here? ....


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 3, 2016)

Mac or Win, you don't say. In Win I think sometimes the samples stay in RAM but get written over if the space is required. Read your figures again after a restart


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 3, 2016)

Blackster, If you are using multis as multis, then the whole multi stays in RAM until the last instrument is disabled.


----------



## Blackster (Dec 3, 2016)

I am on Windows. I will report what it reads after a restart in about 2-3 hours as I am not in the studio right now. And I am not using multis, only one instrument in K5 per track.

Thanks so far!


----------



## vicontrolu (Dec 3, 2016)

This feature would make way more sense if you could import racks with their audio routings. For instrument tracks you already have track presets although creating tracks for so many takes some time.

I see benefits over disabling tracks: session size and less time saving


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 3, 2016)

Routings are preserved from the original cpr here.


----------



## Blackster (Dec 4, 2016)

Ok, I did a fresh restart of the whole system but it didn't change anything, unfortunately. All instrument tracks are disabled but Cubase loads the whole thing into memory .... so I end up having those 21 GB in memory. Mmmhh, weired.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 5, 2016)

That is indeed wierd. Are you on PC or Mac? Do you have only instrument tracks or you also have midi/racks tracks and/or audio and fx tracks as well? 

Regarding my issue, I'm gonna get an external soundcard to bypass the onboard Mac soundcard. Hopefully I'll get better results. Looking at the Steinberg UR22mkii.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 5, 2016)

Are you using rack instruments?

Try some tests with both types. I load one real instrument per track into instrument tracks


----------



## Blackster (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes, I am also using rack instruments but of course, other patches than used in the instrument tracks. I am on Windows7 (still). I am kind of getting the feel that I should invest in a new machine as my DAW is about 5 years old now ...


----------



## IFM (Dec 6, 2016)

Grizzlymv said:


> well. I just found another thread on another forum. Seems to be related to a problem specific with Macs. Anything below 1024 will causes peaks apparently. Not sure I got all the technical details there, but it seems to be a known bug. :( And I thought Mac were great at audio. Might very well return to PC after all!



With regards to Kontakt and C8.5 there is a bug that isn't buffer related but number of instances related. Hopefully they sort this issue out on C9.


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 6, 2016)

Blackster said:


> Yes, I am also using rack instruments but of course, other patches than used in the instrument tracks. I am on Windows7 (still). I am kind of getting the feel that I should invest in a new machine as my DAW is about 5 years old now ...



Definitely part of the problem - you do need a decent machine for large templates. My old core i7 940 had to go to. Try some test builds, in prep. Don't use rack instruments they don't disable well, as I recall.


----------



## vicontrolu (Dec 13, 2016)

Bummed at the fact importing tracks from project doesnt import their expression maps. Is that for real or is it a bug?


----------



## Blackster (Dec 13, 2016)

Just a short update from my end: I'm on C9 now and I recreated my template from scratch using ONLY instrument tracks! All seems to be working fine now. At around 800 tracks the memory footprint is at around 1,5GB ... 

But I'll get a new machine anyway!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 13, 2016)

On my aide, still on 8.5 but i resolved the latency issue by upgrading to a Steinberg ur22mkii audio interface. 

Regarding the vst performances, I isolated what's taking up more 30-35% with all tracks disabled. It was the EQ plugins on my group track for stems export. Removed all of them for a test and dropped below 5%. 

My question then to you guys is what plugins are you using on your group tracks to keep it down? Are you using group track at all? If not, how do you export stems easily? And does that mean that you add effects/EQ on each individual tracks?


----------



## Blackster (Dec 13, 2016)

I am using lots of group tracks. Group tracks shouldn't increase the CPU usage, but plugins do, of course. Therefore, I'm using a quad and an octo UAD card. All EQs, compressors and other plugins are processed on the cards. The only thing my local CPU takes care of is reverb and some smaller plugins which are not available on the UAD system.


----------

